# Beretta px4...



## TheLoneBiker (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a few questions about my px4....do any of you guys have a steel guide rod on it!? Is it really worth putting on?...and does the px4 magazine share the same baseplate as the 92? Any input would be awesome, thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLoneBiker said:


> I have a few questions about my px4....do any of you guys have a steel guide rod on it!? Is it really worth putting on?...and does the px4 magazine share the same baseplate as the 92? Any input would be awesome, thanks


I don't see any major advantage going with a steel guide rod in the PX4. No, baseplates will not interchange, nor will the magazines.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't see the point of changing to a steel guide rod either. To think that it is required means that you think the Beretta engineers didn't know what they were doing and haven't tested their product thoroughly. 

I see no need to spend money because I think I know more than they do and yes I own a PX-4. 

Secondly, the mags don't interchange and it's a pretty rare thing that any mags ever do.


----------



## TheLoneBiker (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks alot for the input.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

TheLoneBiker said:


> I have a few questions about my px4....do any of you guys have a steel guide rod on it!? Is it really worth putting on?...and does the px4 magazine share the same baseplate as the 92? Any input would be awesome, thanks


I wouldn't do a thing on the Px4. It is in my opinion one of the perfect out of the box handguns I've ever shot or owned. The others being.... The Colt Python, Ruger Super Blackhawk, Glock 21SF, SIG P226 n P320. S&W model 29 n Shield


----------

